# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  Fish skin for burn victims.....bears

## hunter63

Fish skin being used for bandages on bears and cougars....burned in the California wildfires... 
Interesting....

https://www.yahoo.com/news/vets-fish...015222079.html

----------


## Rick

Well that was just too cool. Who'd a thunk it? There are some pretty sharp cookies out there.

----------


## crashdive123

Pretty cool.  I can just imagine the conversation at the next PETA meeting.  Happy for the bear, but upset that fish were killed to do it.

Yeah, it's early - not enough coffee yet.

----------


## davidgoldberg

It's good to see that it was useful for the bear. How do you think, does it fit for the human?

----------


## Wildzyd

I've seen a feature about that too. they use Tilapia skin to help heal the burn quickly

----------

